

HN: Let's #boycottZynga - apechai

Let's give Zynga management a taste of their own medicine. They grew off exploiting the Facebook feed and twitter.<p>I started #boycottZynga on twitter. Please retweet. If we get the message out and convince people to stop playing before IPO, we can hurt their valuation.<p>Then they'll realize they can't just bully normal people.
======
polyfractal
Honestly, I doubt most people playing Farmville et al. care at all about the
politics of Zynga and their questionable virality tactics.

~~~
uvTwitch
I also doubt that m/any people who read Hacker News spend any time playing
Farmville and it's ilk.

